
Why do people keep throwing electric scooters into rivers and lakes? - dpflan
https://slate.com/technology/2018/12/electric-scooter-bird-lime-lakes-rivers-environment-vandalism.html
======
masonic
Please don't dump scooters into our vulnerable watersheds. Despite their
names, neither Birds nor Limes float. Instead, break them down for metal
recycling and battery repurposing.

------
mindcrime
_One company, Scoot, which was permitted to operate scooters in San Francisco
in October, told the Wall Street Journal that within two weeks of launching,
more than 200 of the 650 scooters they introduced had been stolen or
irreparably destroyed._

Reading stuff like this is what makes me want to just give up on humanity,
sell or give away all my stuff, abandon "society" and move into the wilderness
somewhere and live off the land, as far away from other human beings as
possible. Maybe pick a state off this list and just go there:
[https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/least-densely-
populated-...](https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/least-densely-populated-u-
s-states.html)

